# [H- Senjin] Seniorenstift Orgrimmar



## Sheilina (20. Mai 2010)

Grüße Euch, 

Ist das Fischmahl Euer Leibgericht? Braucht Ihr 5 Versuche auf das Mount zu kommen? 
Überwintert Ihr in der Höhle bei Onyxia? Dann nehmt Euch ein warmes Zimmer mit allem Komfort. 


Ist Eure beste Geschichte Eure Krankengeschichte? Dann kommt in den Seniorenstift Orgrimmar und erholt Euch bei einem heißen Honigminztee. Zum Aufbau einer Fun- Raidgilde stehen noch Betten äh Plätze frei. 

Der Seniorenstift Orgrimmar auf dem Server Senjin sucht noch nette Leute die dazu bereit sind uns Ihr Leben zu verschreiben XD 
bzw. eine recht frische Gilde zum Leben zu erwecken. Zur Zeit sind wir ungefähr 14 nette Leute. Das Gildenklima ist wirkllich sehr nice. 
Gemeinsame Häckelabende äh Inibesuche finden immer häufiger statt. Da wir immer mehr werden. 


Bitte nur ab 30 Jahre 
Level/Klasse/Krankenverischerung ist zur Zeit noch wurscht. 




Bei Interesse in unserem Forum ein paar Zeilen schreiben oder sich ingame mit 

Tassox,Solo oder Solariar in Verbindung setzen. 


Forumadresse: seniorenstiftorg.host.allvatar.com


----------



## alexdemar (26. November 2010)

Sehr geiler Beitrag!!! Wäre ich auf dem Server, würd ich glatt mal bei euch vorbeihuschen. Ich denke gerade über einen Serverwechsel nach. Vielleicht wirds ja Eurer.


----------



## solox (16. Februar 2011)

Hi das mindestalter im stift ist auf 20jahre runtergesetztwir nehmen noch nette member ab lvl 80 auf.wir gehen inis und wollen raiden gehen.dafür bauen wir eine neue stammgruppe auf.schaut einfach mal auf senjin vorbei und meldet euch ingame bei solo tassox oder solariar.weitere infos gibt es dann persönlich.


----------

